# Lost beagle



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

While out hunting with my son today we came across a female beagle all by herself. She has a tan head with a black and white saddle back, 13 inch class she was all alone no one around. We looked for an hour to find her owners as she did not have any colars or name tags on her if anybody is missing their dog please let me know I may have her. We found her off of Compton Road and the Caesars Creek hunting areaby the boat ramp


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Good news, I found the owner's of the beagle. A couple that live in Middletown lost her at ceasers creek, near the cemetery off Compton rd. I placed an lost/found add on craigslist and the owner was looking today and saw the post.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Thumbs up for you tom I know how frantic losing one can make you thanks for putting in the time to be somebody's hero!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats awesome! I'm sure they are super relieved as is the pooch! Bravo sir!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I met with them last night and talked for about an or or so. He initially said i looked familiar. After talking we had hunted spring valley and ceasers creek area together before. He was excited to get her back and as soon as the dog saw him she cheered right up.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome glad it ended well. Did they say why the dog had no collar or identification?


----------

